# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Переполнение буфера в Clam AntiVirus

## ALEX(XX)

*Программа:* Clam AntiVirus 0.88.3 и более ранние версии. 

*Опасность:* *Высокая* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в функции "pefromupx()" в libclamav/upx.c при распаковке PE выполняемого файла, сжатого в UPX. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.clamav.net 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время. В качестве временного решения рекомендуется запретить сканирование PE файлов.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

http://sourceforge.net/project/shown...ease_id=437903

Релиз 0.88.4 от 7 августа

----------

